# New! Drossman gives talk on 1360 WCHL FM Radio



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

New! Drossman gives talk on 1360 WCHL FM Radio http://www.wchl1360.com/mp3/archives/154/HTYH_053009.mp3This has a variety of information in it, not just IBS. It opens with someone else and moves to Dr Drossmans talk on IBS.


----------

